# Cedar Planked Salmon



## smokindane (Aug 31, 2006)

Does anyone have any great cedar planked recipes?  I am looking for something new - bored with the herb rubs!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 5, 2007)

bump

me also........but if i remember right.......you can't really use a cedar plank while smoking?


d88de


----------



## triple b (Nov 5, 2007)

Ya,I agree with Walking Dude and hate to say it ,but what has Cedar Plnking got to do with smokin'?


----------



## walking dude (Nov 5, 2007)

would love to try it tho triple b........wife bout a double pack of em on sale......we have yet to use em.....i know they are mainly for grilling......but hey.......was hoping maybe some adventurous types out there went where NO man has gone before........eheheh

d88de


----------



## flattop (Nov 5, 2007)

This is Alton Browns recipe. I'm not a big salmon fan but really liked this alot.

1 cup kosher salt 
1/2 cup sugar 
1/2 cup dark brown sugar 
1 tablespoon crushed black peppercorns 
2 large salmon fillets or sides, pin bones removed 
In a bowl, mix together salt, sugar, brown sugar and peppercorns. Spread extra-wide aluminum foil a little longer than the length of the fish and top with an equally long layer of plastic wrap. Sprinkle 1/3 of the rub onto the plastic. Lay 1 side of the fish skin down onto the rub. Sprinkle 1/3 of the rub onto the flesh of the salmon. Place second side of salmon, flesh down onto the first side. Use the remaining rub to cover the skin on the top piece. Fold plastic over to cover then close edges of foil together and crimp tightly around the fish. 
Place wrapped fish onto a plank or sheet pan and top with another plank or pan. Weigh with a heavy phone book or a brick or two and refrigerate for 12 hours. Flip the fish over and refrigerate another 12 hours. Some juice will leak out during the process so make sure there's a place for the runoff to gather. 
Unwrap fish and rinse off the cure with cold water. Pat salmon with paper towels then place in a cool, dry place (not the refrigerator) until the surface of the fish is dry and matte-like, 1 to 3 hours depending on humidity. A fan may be used to speed the process. 
Smoke fish (see Note) over smoldering hardwood chips or sawdust, keeping the temperature inside the smoker between 150 degrees F and 160 degrees F until the thickest part of the fish registers 150 degrees. Serve immediately or cool to room temperature, wrap tightly and refrigerate for up to 3 days. Cook's Note: Trout, mackerel, and bluefish also smoke well.


----------

